# Awning And Led Light Not Working



## nsteagall27 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello! New to the TT world. My awning will not retract and my awning LED light has also stopped working. So far everything else seems to be fine. I haven't tried my slides because I am settled for a bit where I am. Any suggestions? Dealer tried to tell me that there was an additional fuse box other than the main. None of the red lights next to my fuses are lit currently.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayerlake (Oct 7, 2016)

If you have the In-Command system you may need to reboot it. We had to do that to ours when the slides and jack's would not work.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It could be a loose connection. I have a different power awning that has a connection in the rail by the entry door. See if that may have worked loose.

Sent from my HTC One M8.


----------

